# From top to bottom or bottem to top



## No-roots (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi all,
My wife and I would like to travel threw Portugal in a Camper. We would like to find out which part of the country would suit us best. We have time on our hands so that is not a problem. We just have not figured out if we start at the top and go down or the other way.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

As it will be the same distance and the same route you should just look at what events are happening - when and where - then decide your timings to fit in the ones you want to participate in.


----------



## No-roots (Mar 16, 2018)

Thank you for the suggestion, it is something to consider.


----------



## No-roots (Mar 16, 2018)

*Winter road conditions.*

I think I have to ask my question in a different way. Since I will be driving a RV, where do I *not* want to be in the winter time, if my main concern is road conditions?


----------



## hereiam35 (Feb 14, 2017)

I live in the north (Braga) and unless you go in a state park on the top of a mountain) in the middle of winter, you will be fine no matter when you hit the Minho area. Just remember that the center cities are old and you won't be able to drive through them with that big of a vehicle. Personally, I would go NtoS in the summer and StoN in the winter because of the amount of time spent outside.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I am assuming you are driving from Germany. To me that makes it easier to travel from North to south


----------



## No-roots (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes from Germany, and looking at a map it would be the shortest route. It would also depend on the time of year we start our trip. Not sure if I want to drive along the Atlantic going into winter.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Do and INTERNAL drive on the way down and back via Atlantic if you are driving down in winter. But quite frankly you can get storms at any time of the year on the Atlantic coast 

So choice is your. 
Portugal is 218 km wide and 561 km long. It has 832 km of Atlantic coast and a 1,215 km border with Spain.


----------

